# Lake erie closed this weekend.



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

Lake erie will be closed this weekend due to huge freaking waves. please find another form of amusement.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

http://www.bayboatclub.org/Dockcam.htm

It is still building.

Jim


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Really looks fine right now lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

This big blow is killing me. It's been to weeks. Next stop huron. Rain or shine.....


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Not too bad guys ; )







Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh my. Glad were fishing inland tomorrow.


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

If you wanna get some fish out of Erie this weekend best to drive along the lake and pick em up off the road.


----------



## Big Papa Sports (Apr 4, 2009)

Wheres my surfboard. Looks like the hot chocolate out there is going to take a while to settle.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

The waves were coming in faster than I've ever seen.......i wouldn't go out there in a ship

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Saw a news clip of bikers and joggers getting swept off the pathway in Chicago by Lake Michigan waves.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Blorgus said:


> An opportunity for some to fish via *feel *again, like casting for bass, trolling shallow flatline for musky/pike, jiggin for walleye/saugeye/sauger, or just panfishing instead of using high-tech species ID electronics, dragging boards, calculating GPS speeds, line counting, etc.
> 
> Maybe gets some chicken livers and trot lines and get some cats?
> 
> ...


Blorgus..... <fill in the blank with some humor as it's obvious you are lookin' for a reaction strike>......your comments seem out of line as you obvoiusly haven't noticed the fact that few have been chasing walleye lately.  Perch are king right now, and you can't catah them if you can't feel them (or in some cases if you haven't developed the ability to visualize them sucking on the tail of your minnow) 
I Don't troll but will stick up for that crowd as it is still fishing, and one must be an artist to consistantly do better than the average joe. Trolling is more like shooting a bow and arrow using the aid of a good sight and a release than it is like shooting a well tuned rifle or a machine gun as some believe.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Island Wine Fest at P.I.B. tomorrow.Wonder if the ferrys will be running. Can't fish, might as well go drink wine.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

A great "walleye chop" out there this morning!

LOL


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

Head boat Northwestern will be perchin tomorrow. Lol!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

lskater said:


> Island Wine Fest at P.I.B. tomorrow.Wonder if the ferrys will be running. Can't fish, might as well go drink wine.


Terry, drove around lake today, including driving by Miller's on Catawba. Parking lots were FULL and ferry's running although rocking and rolling and taking a ton of spray over the bow. I can't imagine having a belly full of wine and riding the ferry back to Catawba! LOL. I think there would be lotsa "chumming".

Went to Mazurick's and some guy had run his boat over their to pull it from East Harbor. He was turned sideways and outdrive stuck on ramp. Me and my buddy jumped out and helped him get it straightened out and tied to dock. Winds are brutal!!!


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Come on guys, they'll be *'subsiding to 5-8 feet'* tomorrow.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

FISHIN216 said:


> Not too bad guys ; )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to see that in as live video.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like a good drift to me


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Orlando said:


> Looks like a good drift to me


Drift sock both bow and stern and a 3lb. bottom bouncer game on...


----------



## coman61 (Jul 6, 2006)

fredg53 said:


> Really looks fine right now lol
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Was out on the north pier in presque Isle, that was something to experience,,,they were rolling over the pier, and water was shooting up through the cracks/holes in the cement, Ill post a few pics


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

boatnut said:


> Terry, drove around lake today, including driving by Miller's on Catawba. Parking lots were FULL and ferry's running although rocking and rolling and taking a ton of spray over the bow. I can't imagine having a belly full of wine and riding the ferry back to Catawba! LOL. I think there would be lotsa "chumming".
> 
> Went to Mazurick's and some guy had run his boat over their to pull it from East Harbor. He was turned sideways and outdrive stuck on ramp. Me and my buddy jumped out and helped him get it straightened out and tied to dock. Winds are brutal!!!


Yeh Mike the ride over was a fun one but I believe I've had a few bumpier ones. I'm too old and beat up to get a belly full of vino but actually the ride back was beautiful, smooth.Wind had died a bit and was at our back and the good ship Put In Bay cruised along nicely. We then rode down by Marblehead and just before dark it cranked back up.LOL if we had the same ride back as over I think there would have been alot of chumming!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Here is a picture from island trollers facebook, so good I had to post it!!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Geeze Jonny. Thats nuts! When's the lake gonna calm down?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

A big THANK YOU to all that post pictures of Lake Erie.Some of the members never have been up there,or make very few trips a year.These pictures I am sure leaves many of them in awe and wonder.The fury of Lake Erie is well depicted in these pictures.Thanks for sharing your world with the members


----------



## HeadHunter24 (Apr 3, 2011)

the gales of November have come early


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

that last pictures is sick!~!!!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks....it was such a beautiful sight after such a miserable day

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

Maybe the mud will settle the algae


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

It is still capping off Avon Lake due to (continued) strong west winds.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Not able to head out this weekend. Then again may not want to considering how the water clarity will be. Gonna be working. Wonder how the weather will be for the next couple weeks.


----------

